

Dear Tumblr, fix your damn RSS feed - otaviocc
http://otaviocc.tumblr.com/post/25393140706/dear-tumblr-fix-your-damn-rss-feed

======
wvanwazer
Marco.org actually isn't on Tumblr anymore--he uses Second Crack, a blogging
engine he wrote himself. Read more here: <http://www.marco.org/secondcrack>

~~~
otaviocc
Your absolutely right! I totally missed this switch and was blaming Tumblr for
this problem. I'll update the post on my blog! Thanks wvanwazer!

